

How Writing 1000 Words a Day Changed My Life - sebkomianos
https://medium.com/on-publishing/3895f4d045d2

======
dyladan
tl;dr Actively maintaining a blog is incredibly difficult and kudos to you. I
hope I eventually have that kind of self discipline.

I really wish I had the drive to do this. Every 6 months I sit down and tell
myself that I'm going to start writing a blog or a journal. It usually starts
out well. I create content that I truly believe is good, and I post fairly
regularly for a while.

This is when problems begin to arise. The better my content becomes, the more
I feel the need to make good content. I become snobbish with myself,
discarding ideas that I would have deemed worthy when I started. My life
begins to take over my time (I have a 40 hour job and 4 college classes right
now) and I begin to have less time to post. These things build and build until
eventually I am out of ideas that I think are "good", I don't feel properly
qualified to post about the ideas I still like (because the things I am
curious about tend to be things I'm still actively learning), and I begin to
post less and less.

The thing that usually puts the last nail in the coffin is that my start and
stop nature, and my ever changing set of interests prevent me from gaining any
significant readership. I look back at old posts I have made and always think
the same things: "This is no longer relevant.", "People interested in this are
probably not interested in my current work.", or "How did I start out so well
and fall off so far?".

I have a tremendous amount of respect for people that can actively maintain a
blog at all, let alone write 1000 words a day and create truly great content
on a weekly basis. All I have to say is keep going, and I hope that one day I
have what it takes to keep my fingers moving on the keys for more than a
month.

~~~
sebkomianos
But that's the point, he clearly says his content is far from great quite
often but he keeps producing.

